# My TTS after a little wash



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Took a couple of pics yesterday of my TTS after a little wash. Also added the wife's mini in as they were both looking sweet.





What do you think


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Both look stunning mate!


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice looking rides. Which one wins in a race?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

What's it look like after a large wash? :lol:


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Smart looking cars.
That's my favourite colour of the TTS.


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cheers guys.

Took a fair bit of work to get the mini looking the way it does. Handles like a go kart though so a lot of fun. Clearly not on the same level as the TTS though.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

California3.2Quattro said:


> Nice looking rides. Which one wins in a race?


I had a cooper D for a while as a hire car and i can tell you those little cars go like the clappers the torque is insane, so i can only imagine what a cooper works goes like.


----------



## beachgang (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice work mate! I know where to bring my RS for a clean now :lol: Will look out for you on the Cornish lanes. 8) 8)


----------



## medlen1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha ha. It was only a little wash with just soap. Think the light was catching the cars nicely and hiding my crap job. I am sure I will see you around Cornwall at some point and be massively jelous with your RS


----------

